# sausage/cream cheese stuffed portabellas



## crazymoon (Jul 25, 2016)

I had a craving for some smoked portabellas. I stuffed them w/cream cheese,homemade hot Italian sausage,chives,garlic,panko breadcrumbs and cheddar cheese













P1010016.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 25, 2016






Cooked up the sausage and garlic and let cool













P1010015.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 25, 2016





  













P1010020.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 25, 2016






Spooned out the gills and took off the stems and mixed up the goodies













P1010018.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 25, 2016





  













P1010021.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 25, 2016






Here they are stuffed and then bread crumbs added with cheddar cheese. I did apple chips for 1.5 hours @ 225*. 













P1010022.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 25, 2016





  













P1010024.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 25, 2016






Here is an after smoke shot, they were very tasty and devoured quickly !













P1010026.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 25, 2016






Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## b-one (Jul 25, 2016)

Those look tasty! Do you get much liquid in them? That's something I don't like about bigger shrooms I jabbed a toothpick threw some I did yesterday it seemed to help but there weren't very large it could of just been that.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 26, 2016)

B-One, I wiped them off with a moist paper towel instead of trying to wash them.They were placed directly on the smoker rack and dripped as they smoked.i found them to be moist but not overly so. CM


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

They look delicious, CM!

I'm going to the store today & were having them for dinner tonight!

Point!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> They look delicious, CM!
> 
> I'm going to the store today & were having them for dinner tonight!
> 
> ...


SA, I  hope you enjoy them as much as we did ! CM


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

They were great, just finished dinner!

Thanks for the recipe!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jul 27, 2016)

CM They look great!! We love stuffed mushrooms I did baby bella and crimini a few weeks ago.Points adding sausage sounds good

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 27, 2016)

tropics said:


> CM They look great!! We love stuffed mushrooms I did baby bella and crimini a few weeks ago.Points adding sausage sounds good
> 
> Richie


Richie, Thanks for the points and the praise !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey CM, apparently I should check out the veggie section a bit more often.  Just about a month late on this one. 

Those look great.  I've tried shrooms a couple of times--wasn't happy with them.  So I'm gonna try yours.

Do you chop up the stems and add them to the mix??

POINTS!!!

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 28, 2016)

GH, I didn't add the stems as I wanted the space for the other goodies. TY sir for the points ! CM


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 28, 2016)

Not sure how I missed this great thread of yours CM, but this looks phenomenal & we WILL be trying these soon !   Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks terrific. The missus would love these.

Points for a new idea!


----------

